# Atlantics



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

When does the push of atlantics typically come into the rapids. Just bought a new switch rod and have the itch. I've been early the past 2 years. PM's appreciated.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Pretty quick...we still haven't had a hex hatch yet though. I'd wait until after that personally. They're not easy to come by in the Rapids during the summer if the water temp spikes though.

You'll catch them through fall too.


----------



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Is there an area I can launch a kayak up there and have a better chance of getting into some fish, or is the current too strong?


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

PM sent...


----------



## Russian (Oct 11, 2006)

Anyone have any reports? We will be up to our cabin in Paradise for the 4th and im trying to talk the guys into making a trip over to the Soo with the boat for Atlantics, but need to know if they have showed up at all yet. Been watching the guide reports and fishcam, seen a few on the cam, but not many to speak of. 
Thanks,
Russian


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

You'll get into a few by then, in a boat, Russian.


----------



## dhosera (Jul 11, 2006)

We fished Sat. Night till dark and NADA! We didnt see another boat hook anthing except 1 Whitefish.


----------



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks for all the responses and PM's.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Better check your life insurance if you plan on kayak fishing in the upper St Marys River. between the river currents and freighter currents not to mention a few careless boaters which would be every other boat. You are in for a challange just keeping afloat not to mention fishing for atlantics. I do have a fishing partner that spends a good part of his summer doing search and rescue for kayaks and canoes that get too adventureous.


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

I would take the boat and try for them for sure. 

Redneckman


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Just an FYI, there's not much flow coming through the Gvt. Powerhouse. They're doing work on part of the southern berm.


----------



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

opted out of the Yak thought for obvious safety reasons so my plan is to hit the rapids and wade instead. Given it's my first time in the area, I'll be leaning on the conservative side of things and staying well within my comfort zone. Heard the area between the barrier and the shore is the safest bet and should still be holding some fish. Any thoughts?


----------



## Russian (Oct 11, 2006)

Looks like they are starting to show up good on the fishcam, at least in the mornings they are very active. Hopefully the powerdam has a few tubes open for us, not liking the sound of it being shut down to the minimum. Think it is still worth the drive over there, we are about an hour away? Im thinking I will be there before sun up one or two days this weekend if they have some tubes open. I know the South end is usually where we go for atlantics.
As for the rapids, always wanted to make that trip, but havent had the chance since I moved to Florida a few years back, just up here visiting for a couple weeks now. Good luck and be safe. Thanks for the info.


----------



## dhosera (Jul 11, 2006)

When we were there the South were down and the North were flowing.


----------



## Russian (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks, im thinking ill head over there before daylight saturday and see whats happening.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

If you're wading, get south of the berm or you won't see anything but resident rainbows right now. Think deep water...the north side of the berm is all shallow runs and redds.


----------



## Rubenwest (Mar 8, 2011)

Russian, how did the trip go? I am planning the same trip the last weekend in July. Staying in Paradise - probably fishing for Musky on Sat/Sun and the Atlantics on Monday. Any tips?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Speyday (Oct 1, 2004)

Very Very tough out there. The usual spots on MI side and the rapids are both hurting.light hex hatches just beginning. Water still cool. (Not for long, though.)


----------



## flockshot (Feb 23, 2007)

i know stuff happens quick..and im glad i seen this thread..heading up in less than 8 hours...i was wondering if the rapids lit up at all ...was gonna head north for brookies but sounds like the rapids will be the only place ill get the waders wet and a fly soaked...you can pm if you want..or just gimme a yah or nay ...thanks in advance..if its garbage ill go up the coast and hit my brookie spots..


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

All I can say is the mayflies have hatched.....Good luck. I have had terrible luck after the hatch. It was hot 2-3 weeks ago.

Redneckman


----------

